# XXX presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?



## Helcops

Hello community !

I have been stuck on a exercise for 2 days and I am going nuts, I really need help !

1 -
I need to fill the "XXX" with : Determinantes e Pronomes Indefinidos (such as alguém, nunca, ... all that kind of words"
*XXX  presentes vai querer vir mais tarde? *
Since the subject is plural and the verb conjugated is singular , I was thinking of "Ninguém or alguém dos presentes", or something like this , I feel that I tried everything I could. Any idea ?

2- 
Here the section is called "verbos com preposições" and I apparently can pick form these :
deixar de
passar a
acabar de
acabar por
andar a 
*O comboio que XXX chegar vem de Madrid. *
I thought passar a or acabar de were the good choice, but even with conjugating them present/past/conjuntivo, I don't seem to find the answer

Maybe I am translating too much and I don't see the solution.

I would be so grateful if you could help me !

Hélène


----------



## guihenning

1) Only makes sense if we add "de", maybe you missed that in your example? If so, we can say: "nenhum dos presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?". 

2) O comboio que _acab*a* de_ chegar vem de Madrid would be my option, but with a finite form. The infinitive doesn't make sense to my Brazilian ears.


----------



## Helcops

@guihenning 

2) that worked perfectly, I don't know why I didn't think about it, but thank you so much , I am so relieved !!

1) I don't know why this is not working either. 
Would "presentes" refer to gifts or to people acording to you?


----------



## guihenning

Helcops said:


> 1) I don't know why this is not working either.
> Would "presentes" refer to gifts or to people acording to you?


It refers to people. "nenhum dos presentes" means "none of the attendees" or "none among the attendees"


----------



## gato radioso

Helcops said:


> 2-
> Here the section is called "verbos com preposições" and I apparently can pick form these :
> deixar de
> passar a
> acabar de
> acabar por
> andar a
> *O comboio que XXX chegar vem de Madrid. *
> I thought passar a or acabar de were the good choice, but even with conjugating them present/past/conjuntivo, I don't seem to find the answer
> 
> Maybe I am translating too much and I don't see the solution.
> 
> I would be so grateful if you could help me !
> 
> Hélène



Não sou nativo, mas na minha opinião, muitas das opções não fazem sentido.

Eu só escolhia _acabar de_ e _acabar por._

Preferentemente, eu ficava como "_O comboio que acabou de chegar vem de Madrid"_... que quer dizer: o comboio que chegou há só uns minutos vem de Madrid. A ação de chegar foi completada recentemente. Acho que é uma frase muito comum e natural.

Também poderia ser _"O comboio que acabou por chegar vem de Madrid_"... mas seria uma frase muito mais incomum. Esse "_acabou por_" exprime uma ideia de incerteza: quer dizer que algo acontecera que pôs em dúvida que o comboio chegasse, houve algum problema: avarias, incertezas, atrassos, greves, impedimentos... eu sei lá, mas ao final, o comboio conseguiu chegar.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Eu só escolhia _acabar de _ e _acabar por._
> 
> Preferentemente, eu ficava como "_O comboio que acabou de chegar vem de Madrid"_... que quer dizer: o comboio que chegou há só uns minutos vem de Madrid. A ação de chegar foi completada recentemente. Acho que é uma frase muito comum e natural.
> 
> Também poderia ser _"O comboio que acabou por chegar vem de Madrid_"... mas seria uma frase muito mais incomum. Esse "_acabou por_" exprime uma ideia de incerteza: quer dizer que algo acontecera que pôs em dúvida que o comboio chegasse, houve algum problema: av*a*rias, incertezas, atras*s*os, greves, impedimentos... eu sei lá, mas finalmente, o comboio conseguiu chegar.


Com_ 'acabar por' _eu diria_  'O comboio de Madrid acabou por chegar',_ isto na hipótese de se ter posto em dúvida se esse comboio chegaria ou não. _"O comboio que acabou por chegar vem de Madrid_" não é forma que usemos, parece-me. Dizer como dizes, só se houvesse mais comboios cuja chegada fosse duvidosa ou que não tivessem mesmo chegado, sendo o de Madrid a excepção.


----------



## Helcops

Ola todos,

Muito obrigada pela ajuda. A frase correta foi "acaba de" e não faz sentido para mim mas so estou a aprender (é o sitio português : pptonline.acm.gov.pt). Não significa que não podemos utilizar outras respostas, mas so foi a unica resposta aceitada (desculpa pelos acentos que não tenho no meu teclado)

Podiam dar-me também a sua opinião sobre a primeira pergunta :
1 -
I need to fill the "XXX" with : Determinantes e Pronomes Indefinidos (such as alguém, nunca, ... all that kind of words"
*XXX presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?*
Since the subject is plural and the verb conjugated is singular , I was thinking of "Ninguém or alguém dos presentes", or something like this , I feel that I tried everything I could. Any idea ? 

Tenho essas instruções :

*Os determinantes e pronomes indefinidos podem ser variáveis (em número e género) ou invariáveis.
As formas variáveis são: algum, nenhum, muito, pouco, todo, certo, outro.
As formas invariáveis são: nada, tudo, ninguém, alguém.

Há formas que são combinadas com a preposição de e que têm formas fixas no singular ou no plural: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de. 

Os determinantes indefinidos que ocorrem antes de outros determinantes são: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de.*

Nenhum desses funcionam, estou desesperada !

Mais uma vez, muito obrigada a todos <3


----------



## Olaszinhok

Helcops said:


> I need to fill the "XXX" with : Determinantes e Pronomes Indefinidos (such as alguém, nunca, ... all that kind of words"
> *XXX presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?*


Não acho que seja muito difícil de perceber, parece-se muito com as formas francesas_ aucun de_ e _personne_:
nenhum dos presentes - _aucun de (aucune de personnes présentes)_
ninguém  é um pronome e traduz-se com_ personne (ne) _ninguém quer ir à (para a) escola_- personne ne veut aller à l'école._


----------



## Helcops

Olaszinhok said:


> Não acho que seja muito difícil de perceber, parece-se muito com as formas francesas_ aucun de_ e _personne_:
> nenhum dos presentes - _aucun de (aucune de personnes présentes)_
> ninguém  é um pronome e traduz-se com_ personne (ne)_




Pois, mas não é a boa resposta. E porque estou a pedir ajuda, pode ser uma maneira de falar que não conheçou


----------



## Olaszinhok

Helcops said:


> Pois, mas não é a boa resposta. E porque estou a pedir ajuda, pode ser uma maneira de falar que não conheçou


Está bem, acho que os falantes nativos vão responder em breve.


----------



## pfaa09

Helcops said:


> Since the subject is plural and the verb conjugated is singular


Será que é mesmo assim? Não me ocorre nenhuma oração onde o verbo não concorde em número com o sujeito.
Para mim, se a conjugação está no singular, então temos um sujeito no singular, também.
Algo do género: Quem traz os presentes, vai querer... (teríamos um sujeito indeterminado em número).
E se já temos pessoas presentes (é uma das leituras possíveis) como é que _elas_ ainda vão chegar mais tarde?


----------



## Carfer

Helcops said:


> Pois, mas não é a boa resposta. E porque estou a pedir ajuda, pode ser uma maneira de falar que não conheçou



Porque é que diz que não é a boa resposta? _'Nenhum dos presentes vai querer_' é inteiramente correcto. O problema é '_de/dos_'? É que, nesse caso, tem de colocar o artigo '_*os* portugueses_', com o qual a preposição obrigatoriamente se contrai: '_Nenhum *dos* (de+os) portugueses_'. Se em vez dos portugueses fosse '_as portuguesas_' o mesmo aconteceria: '_Nenhum*a* *das* (de+as) portuguesas_'. 



pfaa09 said:


> E se já temos pessoas presentes (é uma das leituras possíveis) como é que _elas_ ainda vão chegar mais tarde?


Suponho que se tratará de uma vinda mais tarde. A questão sobre '_acabar de chegar_' refere-se à outra frase e à outra dúvida de Helcops.


----------



## Helcops

Porque é que diz que não é a boa resposta? _'Nenhum dos presentes vai querer_' é inteiramente correcto. O problema é '_de/dos_'? É que, nesse caso, tem de colocar o artigo '_*os* portugueses_', com o qual a preposição obrigatoriamente se contrai: '_Nenhum *dos* (de+os) portugueses_'. Se em vez dos portugueses fosse '_as portuguesas_' o mesmo aconteceria: '_Nenhum*a* *das* (de+as) portuguesas_'.


Não estou a dizer que é errado, a frase é correta. Mas no exercício, não é a boa resposta. 
Não tem de ser Nenhum de/dos (que não é de facto), só tem de ser uma destas propostas, desde que a frase faça sentido.

*Os determinantes e pronomes indefinidos podem ser variáveis (em número e género) ou invariáveis.
As formas variáveis são: algum, nenhum, muito, pouco, todo, certo, outro.
As formas invariáveis são: nada, tudo, ninguém, alguém.

Há formas que são combinadas com a preposição de e que têm formas fixas no singular ou no plural: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de.

Os determinantes indefinidos que ocorrem antes de outros determinantes são: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de.* 

Desculpa, acho que expliquei mal ! O resto das proposições não fazem sentido para mim.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> A questão sobre '_acabar de chegar_' refere-se à outra frase e à outra dúvida de Helcops.


Eu não me referi a essa questão. Até acho que já foi respondida e bem.
Continuo a achar que a 1 opção é demasiada ambígua para que se possa dar uma resposta 100% certa.
Repare:


Helcops said:


> Since the subject is plural and the verb conjugated is singular , I was thinking of "Ninguém or alguém dos presentes"


O sujeito está no plural, segundo Helcops, mas a seguir acha que se trata de "Ninguém or alguém dos presentes". Temos uma clara contradição.

Nota: Continuo a insistir na "tremenda" contradição entre estar presente algures e chegar mais tarde (quando já lá se encontra).


----------



## Nanon

@Helcops, a frase 1 é mesmo uma pergunta? Se for, a resposta certa podia ser _«Algum dos presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?»_. Funciona?
@Olaszinhok, neste caso, a tradução francesa seria _quelqu'un_ (parmi les présents) em vez de _aucun_.

Acho que percebo a dúvida: a redação das instruções pode parecer um bocado contra-intuitiva para os estudantes de português. Já os nativos _sabem _que a lista de formas combinadas com a preposição _de _também inclui formas com artigos contraídos. Aliás, existe outro problema inerente a este tipo de exercício: pode haver mais do que uma resposta certa mas o site aceita apenas uma delas. Resta saber qual é essa...  Bref : bon courage, Hélène ! On va y arriver...


----------



## Carfer

Helcops said:


> só tem de ser uma destas propostas, desde que a frase faça sentido.
> 
> *Os determinantes e pronomes indefinidos podem ser variáveis (em número e género) ou invariáveis.
> As formas variáveis são: algum, nenhum, muito, pouco, todo, certo, outro.
> As formas invariáveis são: nada, tudo, ninguém, alguém.
> 
> Há formas que são combinadas com a preposição de e que têm formas fixas no singular ou no plural: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de.
> 
> Os determinantes indefinidos que ocorrem antes de outros determinantes são: todo, poucos de, nenhum de, muitos de, vários de, bastantes de, qualquer de.*



Pode dizer _'Alguém/Ninguém/ dos presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?_'


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nanon said:


> neste caso, a tradução francesa seria _quelqu'un_ (parmi les présents) em vez de _aucun_


Claro, se usarmos _algum dos presentes_. Contudo,  caso quiséssemos truduzir para o francês _nenhum de.._.  não deveriamos usar _aucun de_?  Eu referia-me essencialmente ao exemplo do Guihenning...


----------



## Nanon

Olaszinhok said:


> caso quiséssemos truduzir para o francês _nenhum de.._.  não deveriamos usar _aucun de_?


Concordo, claro. 


pfaa09 said:


> Nota: Continuo a insistir na "tremenda" contradição entre estar presente algures e chegar mais tarde (quando já lá se encontra).


Sei lá... vamos supor que os presentes saem de lá e voltam mais tarde, ou estão numa videoconferência e irão visitar "presencialmente" o local mais tarde... 😇


----------



## Helcops

@Olaszinhok @Nanon Funcionou ! Foi  "_Algum dos presentes vai querer vir mais tarde?_ "
Agora sei que tenho de estudar as regras do foncionamento disto tudo 
Quero mesmo agradecer a todos pela ajuda e para alimentar este "brainstorming" bem útil para o meu aprendizagem


----------



## Nanon

Nós é que agradecemos, @Helcops! Não hesite em fazer perguntas por cá. E se puder falar com alguém do site sobre a claridade das instruções, seria benéfico para todos, acho eu .


----------



## guihenning

Bom, agora que sabemos que a resposta escolhida pelo exercício é "algum", talvez valha esclarecer a nuance que tem este em relação a "nenhum". A frase com "algum" é uma pergunta genérica; quem a faz quer saber se algum dos presentes pretende retornar numa outra hora, já a opção com "nenhum" seria provavelmente preferida se já se soubesse ou se suspeitasse que ninguém tinha a intenção de voltar, servindo, então, mais como  confirmação da suspeita do que puramente como pergunta.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Bom, agora que sabemos que a resposta escolhida pelo exercício é "algum", talvez valha esclarecer a nuance que tem este em relação a "nenhum". A frase com "algum" é uma pergunta genérica; quem a faz quer saber se algum dos presentes pretende retornar numa outra hora, já a opção com "nenhum" seria provavelmente preferida se já se soubesse ou se suspeitasse que ninguém tinha a intenção de voltar, servindo, então, mais como  confirmação da suspeita do que puramente como pergunta.



Podendo o '_nenhum_' servir ainda como revelador da desilusão/decepção ou do espanto de quem pergunta, se porventura estava na expectativa de que alguém quisesse voltar e já percebeu que não vai ser o caso.


----------

